# What is GXE stock frt sway dia. ? Rear is 18mm



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm looking for bushings . The car is out in the snow ,rear bar was easy to measure , but I wasn't ready to slide in the snow to measure the front . Can anyone tell me the size of the front stablizer bar? Its a 2000 GXE . Thanks


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have a 2000 GXE. Measurement taken across the bar is 7/8 ".


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks , now I can start looking for bushings . I live close to Summit Racing so I'll just have to see if they have them stocked at the main store. Once again thanks for the information .


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

Glad I could help.


----------

